# Windows XP



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 4, 2015)

So, by far I loved Windows XP above all, but it's so out of date.

Anyone know how to successfully use XP + unofficial SP4 + the "_hacks_" to still be able to do regular things, like run higher programs which don't support XP, etc.

I haven't been able to find a actual good tutorial on this


----------



## mikho (Jun 4, 2015)

I left Win XP many years ago and haven't looked back once.


Only time I see it nowadays are as windows XP embedded or in some older medical equipment (scary, I know).


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 4, 2015)

VMware Player with Windows 7 or higher?


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 4, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> VMware Player with Windows 7 or higher?


I currently run Windows 7 on one of my machines, 8 on the other, but I have my legacy XP which I prefer 10x over any of the new OSes.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 4, 2015)

KwiceroLTD said:


> I currently run Windows 7 on one of my machines, 8 on the other, but I have my legacy XP which I prefer 10x over any of the new OSes.


So problem solved... ? If you want to run software that doesn't support XP you'll need to run it on a different OS to my knowledge.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 4, 2015)

What is it about XP that you like?


----------



## William (Jun 4, 2015)

Stop using XP, simple as that. No choice around that.


----------



## yylzcom (Jun 11, 2015)

IE lower than IE9 sucks. That is why I give up Window XP.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 11, 2015)

William said:


> Stop using XP, simple as that. No choice around that.


This.

Microsoft has stopped supporting XP, which means no updates, and more importantly, no security patches. *Trying to use Windows XP as your OS is simply not an option*.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 11, 2015)

Kalam said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Microsoft has stopped supporting XP, which means no updates, and more importantly, no security patches. *Trying to use Windows XP as your OS is simply not an option*.


A simple registry edit will keep it updated until 2019.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2310301/windows-xp-registry-hack-keeps-the-security-updates-rolling.html


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 11, 2015)

Windows 7 with XP mode?

I know, not the same, but really Windows 7 works just as well as XP IMO.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jun 11, 2015)

I would upgrade and as others have noted us a VM if you must run apps requiring XP.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 12, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> A simple registry edit will keep it updated until 2019.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2310301/windows-xp-registry-hack-keeps-the-security-updates-rolling.html


This 'trick' could brick your XP install at any point without warning.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> This 'trick' could brick your XP install at any point without warning.


Going unpatched will result in being hacked at any point without warning. Bricked install is still safer than your important data getting into the wrong hands.  If somebody is running an EOL'ed OS then I hope they are more diligent with backups and security.


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 12, 2015)

They only way id run XP: on an airgapped computer inside some sort of virtual machine

.. on second tought: nope not even that..


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 12, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Going unpatched will result in being hacked at any point without warning. Bricked install is still safer than your important data getting into the wrong hands.  If somebody is running an EOL'ed OS then I hope they are more diligent with backups and security.


Which is why the correct solution is to stop using XP entirely, not to hack around with the registry at the risk of bricking your setup


----------



## trueman1 (Jun 29, 2015)

windows xp not support anymore, so there lots of security risks with this,

http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-xp-microsoft-cant-wash-its-hands-of-the-security-problem-so-easily/


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 29, 2015)

trueman1 said:


> windows xp not support anymore, so there lots of security risks with this,
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-xp-microsoft-cant-wash-its-hands-of-the-security-problem-so-easily/


False. Please read the thread.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 12, 2015)

People still use Windows?


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 12, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> People still use Windows?


Of course.

Why not?


----------



## mikho (Jul 12, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> People still use Windows?


Almost every day.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 22, 2015)

mikho said:


> Almost every day.


Well that is unfortunate.... At this point you would think most people would have switched over to OS X or a Linux Flavor.


----------



## mikho (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Well that is unfortunate.... At this point you would think most people would have switched over to OS X or a Linux Flavor.



Most of the customers I work for has business systems that require Windows since there is no client for any other OS.


So they are stuck with Windows and thats why I use it (almost) daily.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> Well that is unfortunate.... At this point you would think most people would have switched over to OS X or a Linux Flavor.


Or consider learning/using multiple OS (including Windows) simultaneously?

There are lots of situations where businesses or individuals were given no choice but to use Windows, or were not made aware of alternatives from the start, which is not really a reason to abandon them. It may be unfortunate, but the OS is relatively ubiquitous so... depending on your needs, it might be wise to think of a use for it rather than consigning it to a blind spot.


----------

